# Hellos



## chandrarules (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello all
I am a student and professional just starting my "career", but not just starting in theatre. Most of my background is in carpentry and props, but I'm mostly an all around kind of person. 
I can already tell this will be a good place to waste time in rehearsals. 
Awesome
Chandra


----------



## PaulBehrhorst (Apr 2, 2008)

You do rule.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

chandrarules said:


> Hello all
> I am a student and professional just starting my "career", but not just starting in theatre. Most of my background is in carpentry and props, but I'm mostly an all around kind of person.
> I can already tell this will be a good place to waste time in rehearsals.
> Awesome
> Chandra



Yea, Chandra, finally someone who's not an LD or SD - Greetings from a fellow tech who loves to do carpentry and work with props (I just signed on to do props (and the set) for "The Big Bang" - there is an incredible wealth of information in these forums. I found the site looking for 19th century wall treatments! 

Learn lots and have fun!

Char5lie(the 5 is silent)


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 3, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Yea, Chandra, finally someone who's not an LD or SD - Greetings from a fellow tech who loves to do carpentry and work with props (I just signed on to do props (and the set) for "The Big Bang" - there is an incredible wealth of information in these forums. I found the site looking for 19th century wall treatments!
> Learn lots and have fun!
> Char5lie(the 5 is silent)


I'd take offense to that.....except its true.

Welcome aboard Chandra!


----------



## Van (Apr 3, 2008)

Wood Butchers Unite ! Welcome Aboard, Have fun, Ask lots of questions answer what you can. Remember, you are not "Wasteing time" you are spending quality time on the internet doing basic research on specific projects and performing long term up keep of your Technical skills. 

At least that's what I tell my wife.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Let me know how that works for you, Van - i try that with my hubby and he just shakes his head and mutters something about creating a monster. I think it's his Frankenstein genes coming out again...or perhaps it's Eye -gore.

Tell me, is there anything that smells better than a saw ripping through a 2 x 4 in the morning - how come there are no songs about that? I'm just askin'!

Char5lie


----------



## Van (Apr 4, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> .....Tell me, is there anything that smells better than a saw ripping through a 2 x 4 in the morning - how come there are no songs about that? I'm just askin'!
> 
> Char5lie


 
I guess the Lumber Jack Song from Monty Python wouldn't really qualifiy would it ..


----------



## Logos (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the hanging around in bars line is probably appropriate. Well, sort of ...


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 5, 2008)

I Work all night and sleep all day


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 5, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I Work all night and sleep all day



Actually, now that you mention it - the Lumberjack Song does work on a variety of levels. There always has been this strange attraction between techs and Monty Python...guess like attracts like.

Chandra - you ARE a MP fan, yes? if not, what silly thing always sets you off? 

Char5lie


----------



## chandrarules (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not. When I was in High school our tech teacher made us watch it once a year and memorize specific lines which when finals came, the answers determinded whether we passed or not. I sort of blocked it out after that. 
the funny thing that generall set me off are inside jokes made from thing people say at my school.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

chandrarules said:


> I'm not. When I was in High school our tech teacher made us watch it once a year and memorize specific lines which when finals came, the answers determinded whether we passed or not. I sort of blocked it out after that.
> the funny thing that generall set me off are inside jokes made from thing people say at my school.




Umm, no offense, but you had a really weird teacher. I would never have thought to use MP in class to teach anything, except possible a British accent and only as a last resort. Much of the resident crew at our theater are Python fans, so don't be surprised if you find a large assortment of us out there. At lest you'll be forewarned and forearmed against such an attack.

And now for something completely different...

What show are you currently working on or just completed? You said you have an overall knowledge of tech - any one particular area you prefer? Me, I love the smell of ripped pine in the morning, but the thrill of tracking down a prop or furniture makes me weak in the knees. Yea, I know, each to his (or her) own.

Char5lie


----------



## chandrarules (Apr 16, 2008)

I did have a really wierd teacher. But awesome at the same time. 

I am working on many shows right now. I'm almost done with my BFA degree and I've tried to take all the work I can. Most recently (today actually) I finished work scenic painting and make-up designing for Wizard of Oz. 
Right now I am in rehearsal for Sideshow with PHAMALy, which is a company for physically handicaped actors. I also so scenic, costuming and props work for the Mizel Center for Arts and Culture, working with teenagers. 

I Love, love, love working in the shop but I haven't had much time for it lately. I also adore hunting down and making props. 

I'm super crafty and I love super kitchy seventies crafts. Needle point, knitting, all fun stuff like that. 

What is your favorite project, Prop, set you've made, worked on, thought about?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooo, good question -there have been so many. My favorite build was "Oklahoma" as it was my first solo set design. I worked on it with my son, so that also made it special. 

Favorite prop - omg, so many props, so many shows. I loved so many of the props for children's theater because they were so fanciful and challenging. Probably the props we did for one of our many reincarnations of "Forum" - everything had to be made from 1/4" plywood and flat, suitcases, a chicken (which is still stuck to my wall - all the cast and crew signed it for me), etc.

We also did a lot of puppetry at our theater and made giant fish and a giant squid for a "Pinocchio" summer play. The actors wore them coming down through the house - they were painted with u/v paint and just came alive. We also dropped the pit to house level and had various fish and sea life painted across the front of the stage (bad idea, but it seemed like a good one at the time. it took us forever to get 'rid' of them). One year we were displaced during the summer and had to do a show in the planitarium (that was a fun build). We did bee puppets that were too much fun.

Favorite drop was a 50' x 40' drop of Jupiter on his throne that was used for JCS. Could really see it behind all the scaffolding (the entire set was build of scaffolds - it was weird). It sucked that another person (who flaked during the build) got all the credit for it and went on bragging about how he did it - that's okay, because he got hired to paint and couldn't...heh, heh, heh. Karma is a funny thing.

Yea, working on several shows at once, that sounds about right. I always get a little itchy when there's only one show in the process. We usually have two or three in the mix (right now it's "Charley's Aunt (SD), "Full Monty(AD) and "Big Bang(SD & props). Then I get a show off! Yea!

Sounds like you got a great career ahead of you...I'm jealous, I want to be in my 20's again...sigh...

Cheers!

Char5lie


----------

